# need some help with my radio



## liltdub3 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just got a new deck for my mk 3 gti and im getting confused with all these wires that are the same colors and i was wondering if anyone has a diagram or anything that could help me out. it would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## iZoomie (May 16, 2009)

*Re: need some help with my radio (liltdub3)*

I bought a radio from crutfields.ca and they provided a fantastic installation sheet. I think you can buy the sheets in PDF form separately for your car. They have a .com site to.


----------

